# Mikrofon zu leise unter Win7



## Xyprogamerxy (28. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab das Problem, dass mein Mikrofon viel zu leise ist seit ich Win7 hab. Im Skype hört man mich z.B grade mal wenn ich das Mikrofon direkt an den Mund halte ( Mikrofon ist auf 100 und Verstärkung ist auf 30 dB.

Es ist auch in der roten Buchse eingesteckt, und ich weiß eigentlich nicht an was es liegt. Im Skype hab ich unter Audioeinstellungen den Regler fürs Mikro auch schon nach ganz rechts geschoben.




Gibt es da ein Programm zum Mikros verstärken oder so?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (28. November 2010)

Ist deine Soundkarte Onboard oder Extern (PCI)?

Wenn ja probier mal die andere aus dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Soundkarte kaputt ist.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. November 2010)

Das selbe Problem hab ich auch bei Win7, allerdings bei Teamspeak 3. Am Headset liegts nicht, das funktioniert beim Lappi unter Vista einwandfrei.
Hab auch schon an den Einstellungen probiert ohne Ende, aber ich bin immer nur leise zu hören und vom Klang her wie aus nem Blecheimer.
Der Empfang dagegen ist einwandfrei...


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2010)

Ihr habt bei Windows 7 hoffentlich direkt in den Audioeinstellungen schon den Mikrofon Boost aktviert? :>


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (28. November 2010)

der an, ja


----------



## Raema (28. November 2010)

Sitzt ihr an nem Laptop, oder an nem normalen Desktop PC?

hatte nämlich mal dasselbe problem, und es lag daran, dass ich vergessen habe das Mikrofon umzustellen. Also statt
dem Laptopeigenen Mikrofon das angeschlossene zu verwenden.

Zum ändern macht ihr einen rechtsklick auf das lautsprechersymbol in der taskleiste, und wählt "Aufnahmegeräte".
Dort müsst ihr dann das angeschlossene Mikrofon "Als Standard" festlegen.


----------



## Resch (29. November 2010)

Normalerweise stellt das Botebookd das automatisch um sobald man den MicEingang benutzt.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (29. November 2010)

also ich hab zuvor das mikrofon an nem laptop genutzt, jetzt an nem desktop pc


----------

